# Cheekan



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Grilled some chicken breast 2 with Natures seasoning and 3 with my buddy's "Blowin' Smoke" dry rub.  Also grilled some zuchini, red onion and potatoes that had been marinated in Zesty Italian Dressing.    The Blowin' Smoke breast turned out outstanding!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2007)

nice looking dinner. How come you didn't cook that last friday?


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good. 

Yummy stuff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> nice looking dinner. How come you didn't cook that last friday?



Oh, you're referring to the burnt chicken!  LOL! Doh!  YOU UNGRATEFUL YANKEE BASTARD


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":16ta86jp]nice looking dinner. How come you didn't cook that last friday?



Oh, you're referring to the burnt chicken!  LOL! Doh!  YOU UNGRATEFUL YANKEE BASTARD[/quote:16ta86jp]

that chicken was great last friday. cook to perfection!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great Wolfeman!
What's this "Blowin' smoke" you speak of?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great Wolfeman!
> What's this "Blowin' smoke" you speak of?



The maker is on the board here, it's at his discression to reveal who he is.  I didn't want 100 people requesting FREE rub from him so I left him annoymous.........  Whether or not he reveals his identity, the rub is GREAT ON CHICKEN!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....must be an "East coaster"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, I admit it...I invented the Cappy Chicken rub.  However, I was
so drunk when I made it, I don't have the recipe, so don't ask
me for free samples.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking gooood Larry!


----------



## john a (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice Larry, especially that chicken, wish I had a piece of it right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Looks like your adjusting to that new cooker rather well.  Is there much of a learning curve with the ceramics?



Not at all D.  This was my 4th cook on it so far and each one just seems to get better and better!  I've grilled 3 times and did an overnighter so far and it's a super easy to use cooker!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2007)

I like chickins looks great larry


----------



## DaleP (Apr 25, 2007)

Which do you prefer Larry the
WSM or the Primo. Be honest! Dont hold back.

Food looks great as usual!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Which do you prefer Larry the
> WSM or the Primo. Be honest! Dont hold back.
> 
> Food looks great as usual!



Well before I got the Primo, the WSM the best smoker I'd owned.  Now, after cooking on the Primo it's like comparing apples and oranges as far as functionality and effeciency.  The WSM is still a great cooker, but not as versatile or nearly as efficient as the Primo IMO.  It is however alot lighter weight!


----------



## DaleP (Apr 25, 2007)

I understand Larry. Just like me & my Spicewine. Since getting it and learning how to use it, the bullet wont see much action anymore. The only problem is that sucker is heavy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking good Larry.  I have been wondering about ceramic cookers.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry does it have the same cooking space as a WSM?


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 25, 2007)

Larry, the chicken and potatoes look great,but what is that green stuff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2007)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Larry, the chicken and potatoes look great,but what is that green stuff.



Good old zuch's!


----------

